# 2010 Fundraising calendars- Dobermann Rehoming Association



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Nuke has allowed me to post this.

Desk and wall calendars are available to anyone interested in supporting the work of the Dobermann Rehoming Association.

The organisation is not for profit, and relies entirely on donations to pay vet/kennel/food costs involved in finding new homes for this often misunderstood breed.

All profits from calendar sales will help the dobes currently in kennels and support those that need their help in the future. 
If anyone is interested in gazing at a different dobe each month - please PM me.

P.S. The dynamic brown duo may just appear in it, as do 12 other gorgeous dobes.

Many thanks
Nell and the dobie crew


----------

